# Buying barramundi, cod fingerlings help cheers..



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

Heya fellas im just wondering if anyone knows of any where i can buy Barra and or cod fingerlings? Any whole sale places or whateva cheers


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 22, 2010)

Red Claw Industries, 

however they are in Greenbank QLD. There would have to be somewhere closer to you, but give them a call and they might be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 22, 2010)

depends how many your after there are a fair few aquaculture places around that you can purchase bulk fingerlings...... if your looking to stock a private dam in Sydney i may suggest you steer away from barra and go something more cold friendly like bass, golden perch and silver perch


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

Kenshin do you know any places in NSW? im only after a few for my tanks, iv got bass n perch in my dam already.. Im keen az on making an Aussie tank, it's 1500L so its got plenty of room.. Cheers for your help fellas


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 22, 2010)

nice sized tank..... Taylor Made fish farm are in nsw i dont have a phone number for them but they do breed bara

this would be a good site to get in contact with various nsw fish farms NSW Aquaculture Association Inc.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 22, 2010)

FISH SALES, AQUARIUM FISH SALES, LIVE FISH, FRESH BARRAMUNDI, WHOLESALE FISH, PORT STEPHENS FISH, BARRAMUNDI here we go


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

Cheers mate all sweet im going to get some now thanks again


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Jun 22, 2010)

Namoi Valley Aquafarming 
_*The Largest Accredited Native Fish Hatchery in NSW Australia*_


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't have barra or cod mate cheers anyways..


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 22, 2010)

Auburn Aquariums usually have barra, & last time I was in there a couple of weeks ago, they had some small cod. 
Usually plenty of other natives there too, various rainbows, gudgeon, cats, tarpon, 'toga etc etc


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

Cheers man yeah i'll check it out, iv been all over sydney but know where has them..


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 22, 2010)

tarpon would be a cool adition...... they are on my fishing hitlist before the end of the year


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

Are tarpon fresh water? iv caught them fishing up north but i thought they were saltwater or brackish species.. i was thinkin mangrove jack but not sure on the water as im only running fresh.. Iv heard of people changing fish from brackish to all fresh water but never tryed myself..


----------



## PaulH (Jun 22, 2010)

Any good aquarium store should be able to get them in for you.mangrove Jack are fine in fresh as juvies but need salt as they get older.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 22, 2010)

There's a few that'll go to fresh well, I've even seen monos, bream & mullet in fresh. Having said that, these are all species that can be full marine to light brackish, so going to fresh isn't much of a stretch.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah iv seen them in fresh to but i dono how'd they go being all fresh.. Maybe if i did it slow changing the water from brackish to full fresh..


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2010)

There's coloneys of bream in tassie that are land locked in fresh water systems and mullet can live entirely in fresh systems, it can be done.



Sock Puppet said:


> There's a few that'll go to fresh well, I've even seen monos, bream & mullet in fresh. Having said that, these are all species that can be full marine to light brackish, so going to fresh isn't much of a stretch.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 23, 2010)

What type of bream are they mate?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 23, 2010)

In Tassie they'd be black bream


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2010)

In the NT we also call sooty grunter black bream, just something to keep in mind if you go to buy some.



Sock Puppet said:


> In Tassie they'd be black bream


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah im setting up a natives tank soon, im just not sure on what to get.. im def gettin Barra n Murray cod but im not sure on what else.. any ideas? Im trying to find some where i can get Mangrove jack aswell


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2010)

Can they really co-exist in the same tank? Surely you would have trouble with two large predatory fish together? And the barra would quickly outgrow the cod. 

I think i'm gonna set up a big spare tank i have for a saratoga.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 23, 2010)

Iv seen them in the same tank in many Big native tanks well Barra n Murrays anyways, my tanks 1500L so its can hold some big fish! Im just not sure on what natives to go with..
Yeah nice i had a saratoga a while back it loved live mice! Have you got any other fish tanks setup..


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 23, 2010)

even tho ur tank will be 1500L the jack will beat the **** out of everything else in the tank....... plus they are one of those fish that can be kept in fresh but not on a long term basis....... why dont you look at some of the medium sized perches, grunters and a school of archers are pretty sweet to i had a small shoal of massive archers they were ravenous they used to eat fish, crix, roaches and pinky/fuzzy mice


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 23, 2010)

mouth almighty would be another one to look at


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah that's true the Mangrove jack would be a bit of a problem as it gets older.. I was lookin at archers there going on my list for sure, the mouth almighty ill have a look at now cheers mate


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 24, 2010)

You'll have trouble if anything is small enough to fit in the cod or barra's mouth. Also, as mentioned Mangrove Jack can be difficult to raise in fresh, quite often dying suddenly or needing to transition to brackish/full salt.

Tarpon can go well in fresh - I have one at the moment that hand feeds from me and schools with half a dozen salmontail cats. They are slow growing though. I heard there were on a wholesalers list recently but can be hard to pickup.

Although its a good size tank, I wouldn't put a toga in with the cod and barra either (personal preference)


----------



## PaulH (Jun 24, 2010)

1500L wow what are the dimensions? I agree though although it is a large tank alot of these fish you want to keep should be kept in a species tank.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> In the NT we also call sooty grunter black bream, just something to keep in mind if you go to buy some.


 Good point. And from what I've heard, a sooty would murder pretty much anything else in the tank. 



waruikazi said:


> Can they really co-exist in the same tank? Surely you would have trouble with two large predatory fish together?


 I reckon if the cod & the barra were a similar size it'd be OK. Any major difference of size could be a problem. If they were two different species of lutjanids I wouldn't trust em together either.



Aussie-Pride said:


> Im trying to find some where i can get Mangrove jack as well


Jacks can get a bit territorial & bash or kill anything considered food (which can be quite large) or invading its space



Kenshin said:


> why dont you look at some of the medium sized perches, grunters


Some of these species can also be quite aggressive. Having said that, would love some jungle perch one day. 



Tsubakai said:


> You'll have trouble if anything is small enough to fit in the cod or barra's mouth.
> 
> Tarpon can go well in fresh - I have one at the moment that hand feeds from me and schools with half a dozen salmontail cats. They are slow growing though. I heard there were on a wholesalers list recently but can be hard to pickup.



That first statement will go for any of Aus' freshwater native predators. I've had a snakehead gudgeon knock off one pf my PSGs which I though was too big to be considered prey. I was wrong. 

Do you find the tarpon flighty at times? Has it ever tried to jump out for whatever reason? 

Send some salmontails down here, they're getting hard to find & are now quite expensive in Sydney! Great aquarium fish, very active, but ravenous appetite.


----------



## motherlovebone (Jun 24, 2010)

go to petlink.com there a guy who sells native fish at campbelltown


----------



## dangles (Jun 24, 2010)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Heya fellas im just wondering if anyone knows of any where i can buy Barra and or cod fingerlings? Any whole sale places or whateva cheers



dont know if you have tried them but windsor hatchery at the roundabout on richmond rd may be of help


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 25, 2010)

The tarpon is a bit flighty and bangs himself up a bit at times but is not really a jumper from what I've seen. All my tanks are lidded to be on the safe side though.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah that bloke at Campbell town is hopeless!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 25, 2010)

dangles said:


> dont know if you have tried them but windsor hatchery at the roundabout on richmond rd may be of help


 Nice cheers mate yeah that's right near me, any chance you know the name..


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 25, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> The tarpon is a bit flighty and bangs himself up a bit at times but is not really a jumper from what I've seen. All my tanks are lidded to be on the safe side though.


 
What do you feed it?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 25, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> The tarpon is a bit flighty and bangs himself up a bit at times but is not really a jumper from what I've seen. All my tanks are lidded to be on the safe side though.


 
Mate just looked at few photos of tarpon n they get HUGE! there a full on sports fish! where do you get them from? have you got any pictures..


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 25, 2010)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Mate just looked at few photos of tarpon n they get HUGE! there a full on sports fish! where do you get them from? have you got any pictures..


 
our tarpon are different species to the USA tarpon ours are smaller they stay smaller then seratoga's


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 25, 2010)

they are also known as ox eye


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 25, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> they are also known as ox eye


 
yeah your write theres two species, one grows to 50cm while the others grow well over a metre


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 26, 2010)

The Indo-pacific tarpon is smaller than the Atlantic but could get to two foot possibly. I've had mine a year and its only about 25cm. Feeds on prawn pieces or whole whitebait. Can't get him on pellets so I stick the pellets into his other food to try to get a bit of variety into him. I'm crap at photos but might try to get some in the next week.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 26, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> The Indo-pacific tarpon is smaller than the Atlantic but could get to two foot possibly. I've had mine a year and its only about 25cm. Feeds on prawn pieces or whole whitebait. Can't get him on pellets so I stick the pellets into his other food to try to get a bit of variety into him. I'm crap at photos but might try to get some in the next week.


 
whats his growth rate like? slow?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 26, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> Can't get him on pellets so I stick the pellets into his other food to try to get a bit of variety into him.


Try him on Nutrafin Predator Sticks. They're a floating pellet (so will suit a top water feeder). My gudgeon were reluctant pellet eaters until I switched to these & they love em. Have also noticed a spike in their growth since switching. They still occasionally get some live feeder fish, but these pellets are now their staple.


----------



## dangles (Jun 26, 2010)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Nice cheers mate yeah that's right near me, any chance you know the name..



*South Windsor Fish Hatchery*

Address: 752 George St, Windsor, NSW, 2756
Phone number: (02) 45725374


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 26, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> whats his growth rate like? slow?


 
Yeah its been quite slow.


----------

